# Fan for Trainer?



## Leighton (Jul 17, 2008)

I just bought my first trainer, and everyone I've talked to says I'm crazy if I don't immediately buy a fan for it. Does anyone have a recommendation? I've heard a remote is a must.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Remote is a good thing to control the speeds, and good placement is good too. You dont want to be blowing your sweat all over the walls or furniture hahaha. I put mine directly in front of the bike aimed high towards my face area. Only down fall is the noise, while I am watching a bike race.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Leighton said:


> I just bought my first trainer, and everyone I've talked to says I'm crazy if I don't immediately buy a fan for it. Does anyone have a recommendation? I've heard a remote is a must.


A remote would be nice but not critical.

I go through a 5 minute warmup before turning on my fan. It's easy enough to get off the trainer once to turn the fan on.

My fan is on a pole so the fan ends up a good 4 feet about floor level. It is placed about 10 feet away and works well for me at that distance.

With my new Klipsch headphones and the music cranked up, I can't hear the fan, trainer, my wife or anything else including my own huffing and puffing. It's great!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Leighton said:


> I've heard a remote is a must.


I wouldn't say it's a must, but IME it's a definite convenience. Once I begin my trainer 'ride', I don't want to stop until I'm finished.

Depending on the type of fan cord, you can install an inline on/ off switch:
Leviton 5410-W | Other Switches | Westside Wholesale

In-Line Cord Switch, Brown # 933B-BOX by Cooper Wiring Devices

...or just buy an extension cord with a switch.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I use a Lasko floor fan. It's very quiet while supplying a fairly strong stream of air. Made workouts much more tolerable than when I was using a small fan.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I use a high powered unit that stands four feet tall and I keep it about ten feet from the front of the bike. Also have a small one cooling the rear tire.


----------



## Leighton (Jul 17, 2008)

Do any of you have any specific recommendations?


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

I've been using this Stanley fan for a few years. Previously I positioned myself under a ceiling fan, but this works better as I can direct the blower up into my chest or shoulders so I get the same wind as on the road. It's much quieter than a box fan too.


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

I have that same stanley fan and would recommend it.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Triple up*



Leighton said:


> Do any of you have any specific recommendations?


What we use is cheapo box fans. We hang one from the ceiling above the rider, one on a chair directly in front, and one on the floor off to the side in front angled up and toward the rider. We also have a table fan aimed at the rider's face. The fans in front are turned on at the beginning of the workout, while the fan above and the table fan can be reached by the rider and turned on or changed speed during the workout. We never drip sweat on the bike with this arrangement. You cannot have too much cooling breeze when you are working out indoors.


----------



## Leighton (Jul 17, 2008)

How loud is it? Would you be able to watch TV while using it?


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

Hit a garage sale and pick up whatever you can get cheep. It will get you started and as you do it more and/or stick with it, then you can figure out what is necessary for you. Have fun.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Leighton said:


> How loud is it? Would you be able to watch TV while using it?


The Stanley is not very loud at all. I can easily hear the TV while riding. In fact, it's quieter than the Cycleops Fluid trainer the wife has. It's about the same level as my Kreitler Rollers.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

I have a Home Depot semi industrial grade hurrican! Actually it isn't real large. It is the smallest of the orange floor fans. Maybe top is 3 feet off the floor. it has only two speeds-fast and faster. It is rather loud. I turn the TV volume up to max. Quite soft spoken programs can be difficult to hear well. But i have trouble hearing anything well at least according to my wife. Get a good fan or a lot of cheap ones. you really need a lot of air moving on you. I also have two small fans blowing but I don't know if they do much good. Drink a lot on the trainer.


----------



## lblanch40 (Jul 20, 2011)

What about a small fan for the rear tire/trainer area. Is that necessary?


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

lblanch40 said:


> What about a small fan for the rear tire/trainer area. Is that necessary?


Nope.


----------



## klmmicro (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a simple stand type house fan that I sit about 5 feet away. I aim it so that I get most of the air moving across my face and shoulders. The legs do not really seem to care about cooling. I do have a remote switch to adjust the speed, but sometimes she is busy and I have to suffer a little.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Your legs do care*



klmmicro said:


> I have a simple stand type house fan that I sit about 5 feet away. I aim it so that I get most of the air moving across my face and shoulders. The legs do not really seem to care about cooling.


Actually, your legs do care. It's all about total body cooling, and if you are not putting some breeze on your legs then you are losing that surface area that could be offering significant cooling for you.


----------



## klmmicro (Mar 23, 2011)

Kerry Irons said:


> Actually, your legs do care. It's all about total body cooling, and if you are not putting some breeze on your legs then you are losing that surface area that could be offering significant cooling for you.


I understand what you are saying. For me, my legs give me the least heat related grief I guess. As long as my upper body stays cool, I perceive that I am comfortable. The fan has enough "splash flow" that my legs do get some air, but the primary focus is head down to torso.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

MerlinAma said:


> With my new Klipsch headphones and the music cranked up, I can't hear the fan, trainer, my wife or anything else including my own huffing and puffing. It's great!


You shouldn’t ride with headphones


----------

